# Ten Things You Should Never Say To An Opera Singer



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I fdound this on facebook earlier today and I think it
's very relevant .

1. Oh, so you're an opera singer . I just love "Phanton of the Opera !".

2. Don't you just love Andrea Bocelli ?

3. Will you sing at my wedding for free ?

4. So what is your real job ?

5. You're getting a masters in singing ? Don't you just open your mouth ?

6.I went to an opera once. It was beautiful ! Which opera? I don't remember.

7. You're so lucky. You don't have to do real work .

8. We can't pay you, but we can give you dinner .

9. So do you like, sing in other languages ?

10. Do opera singers use MICs.? 












 :lol:


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Well funny stuff but I'll be a spoilsport and 'deconstruct' it.



superhorn said:


> ...
> 1. Oh, so you're an opera singer . I just love "Phanton of the Opera !".
> 
> 2. Don't you just love Andrea Bocelli ?...


Those two I see as a bit highbrow. So what? Lloyd Webber was trained as classical musician. Bocelli as well I'd guess. So its just highbrow attitude to kind of say 'that's not real classical music' or 'that's not as good as opera' etc.



> ...
> 3. Will you sing at my wedding for free ?...


Doctors get this all the time at parties. 'Oh doctor I have xxxx medical problem, what's your advice?' Similar with other professions. People basically just want 'freebies.'

But I would avoid saying this -



> ...
> 4. So what is your real job ?
> 
> 5. You're getting a masters in singing ? Don't you just open your mouth ?...


As for this -



> ...
> 6.I went to an opera once. It was beautiful ! Which opera? I don't remember...


I don't find an issue with this. I mean I can't remember every single concert I've gone to. & people less into classical or opera etc. I have asked some people like that what was played at a concert. & they forget soon after. They might remember its a symphony, but by who? I don't see a problem. They're not as deeply into it as I am, and I'm fine with that. Its a one-off experience for people. I know some who go to a classical concert once a year. So?

But I would not say this sort of thing -



> ...
> 7. You're so lucky. You don't have to do real work .
> 
> 8. We can't pay you, but we can give you dinner .
> ...


As for this -



> ...
> 10. Do opera singers use MICs.? ...


Well sometimes they do. Eg. the three tenors concerts after the World Cups in 1990's. If its a big venue like a stadium, they do use mics.


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

The reality is that there are also a number of trained opera singers who are amateurs and who don't expect to make any money from their singing. Admittedly they don't usually sing at functions for strangers, but they can often be prevailed upon to sing free of any charge at functions for friends or for charities.

One of the most marvellous gala concerts was an opera school who put on a full on serious programme for a group of women who have loved ones in prison. Most of these women had never been in a theatre, never mind heard serious opera. They loved it. It was an intimate and special evening.


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

Aren't you too old to be playing this part? 

Seriously, that costume makes you look ridiculous....


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

You do look fat in that!


----------



## dionisio (Jul 30, 2012)

"Paul Potts is one the biggest singers. His style is operatic"


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

For countertenors: "Why do you sing like that? Did you have, you know, some kind of operation?" Or, "Are you gay?"


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

"Dude your flies down"!


----------



## Yashin (Jul 22, 2011)

"It started out as vibrato but now its just a wobble"


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Saying that Paul Potts is an "opera singer" is like saying that someone who can cook one or two dishes
is a chef .


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

Yashin said:


> "It started out as vibrato but now its just a wobble"


That's why I don't like opera. Whoops, I'm outta here... ut:


----------



## ZombieBeethoven (Jan 17, 2012)

Are you the fat lady that signifies the end of the opera?

Are you a castrati?


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

No, no, you've got to SNEAK UP on them. Get a smile on their face, then WHAM:

"Gosh, I just loved your Norma! .... why did everyone else say you were shrill? ... or wait, maybe it was 'ill' ... huh ..."

I know, I'm an evil little man.


----------

